# Freedom now our Nellie *sigh*



## Freedom (Jul 25, 2010)

We lost our beloved "Freedom" born 9-11-01 hence his name and you all here were so supportive of my silent tears as I typed on the message board for that thank each and everyone of you especially to the lady that did a great photo of my boy.

Well its 3am here now and I cant sleep, Our Nellie met Freedom ball in mouth at the rainbow bridge at 10:50 pm last night  She had a sore that would not heal on the roof of her mouth and on Saturday she started bleeding out her right nostril a drip here a drop there well yesterday she had like a constant nose bleed and a few other things going on. She only got up twice the whole day. As only a girl would do as the blood ran down she was more worried about keeping her paws clean. I wiped and wiped her nose all day put a cold ice pack on her nose only as a mom would do right.....So I have cried many tears in the past hours but know her quality of life had come to an end 2 days before her 11th birthday. So Nellie Happy Birthday your back with your buddy Freedom having a wonderful reunion at the bridge and a very Merry Christmas to the best buddies a family could ever have had........Good Night Miss Nellie Belly


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am sorry for your loss. May Miss Nellie Rest In Peace.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very very sorry - run softly at the Bridge Miss Nellie.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I am so very sorry. I can't imagine losing one dog, but two in one year? Run free, sweet Nellie...


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

So sorry for your loss of your sweet Nellie my thoughts will be with you today. Run free with your best buddy Freedom.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so sorry Miss Nellie had to leave. I am lying down next to my girl as I write this. I too got some bad news today. 

Rest in peace sweet Nellie


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Miss Nellie*

I AM SO very SORRY about your Nellie and your Freedom.
What beautiful babies and now they are together to run and play forever.
I know my Snobear and Smooch will greet them at the Bridge.
The person who did the picture of Freedom was most likely Steve Harlin (SHarlin)
He is so kind to do them for all of us!!


----------



## OriJames (Jan 23, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about the passing of your sweet Nellie. Two in one year and in such a short time. I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers today, and for the holiday season, I cannot imagine how you must be feeling. Many hugs and licks coming your way from my family, to yours.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

What a year you certainly have had. ((( hugs ))) I am so very sorry for both of your losses this year. RIP sweet Nellie baby girl. Freedom is lovely.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss

Run Free and sleep softly Nellie


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Sorry to hear of Nellie's passing, it sounded all so sudden....RIP Miss Nellie, run free young lady, and meet your buddy Freedom....prayers for you and your family at this time..


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm so very sorry to hear that you have lost two this year. There are no words that I can say that will make you feel better. Just know that you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your losses...So heartbreaking to have lost Freedom and then Nellie. They are together again waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your losses this year. Big hugs to you and your family.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so sorry for both of your losses. I know how hard it is.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I am really very, very sorry, it is not fair, to lose two beloved pets in one year, bless you.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

WOW ...speechless ... Mac and I are thinking about all of you !


----------



## joysgirls (Oct 16, 2010)

So so sorry for your loss of Freedom and Nellie--they are both beauties and now have angel wings with all our other babies!! it is so very hard, as we know too , we lost 2 dogs withing 4 months of each other years ago and our hearts go out to you. The best thing for us was to get a puppy in the spring. Hugs to you XOXO


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

My condolences on the loss of Miss Nellie. Sending you strength.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss of beautiful Miss Nellie. I am sure it gives you comfort knowing she and Freedom are together.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your sweet pups.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I know it's hard to lose one, but two just seems like more than you can bear.

You're in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your losses, sending thoughts and prayers to you and your family.

Godspeed sweet girl.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I,too, am so very sorry for your losses. It's so very hard to let them go, but bless you for giving Nellie her Freedom partner and her freedom of pain and illness. Big hugs to you and prayers for you and your family.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Oh, God I'm so sorry that you lost Mille and so suddenly. Bless you and be well.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

So many losses of so many beautiful, wonderful dogs. RIP Nellie.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Nellie yesterday. She is such a beautiful girl and I am sure that Freedom was waiting for her to give her lots of kisses. My heart breaks for you with all the pain you are going thru especially losing two babies this year and then one so close to Christmas. May all your memories of them help to heal your pain. 

Run Free Sweet Nellie to your Freedom. Give my pups Beau and Ben a kiss from me.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so very sorry. This had been a hard, hard year with too many losses of beloved companions. Big hugs to you, I hope their memories bring smiles, even if you smile through tears.


----------



## k9mom (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm so sorry. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your losses... two in one year 
My thoughts and prayers are with you. RIP sweet Nellie (and Freedom).


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so sorry for both of your losses. This has been a terrible year for many of our GRF members and I'm sorry for your double losses.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

My heart breaks for you as I said, but I must say this is such a touching note.

"_I wiped and wiped her nose all day put a cold ice pack on her nose only as a mom would do_"

I'm sure you were a great Mom and both Nellie and Freedom were blessed to have you and you them.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. And I hope you can give your heart to another Golden sometime soon. You have so much love to give!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Our condolences to you and your family. No one should have to go through the loss of two furkids in one year. It sounds like you gave them a wonderful life--

I bet you have a lot of good stories to tell about Nellie--perhaps, when the time is right--you could share some of them with us. We'd love to hear about her Life!

Peace to you.

SJ


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP Freedom & Miss Nellie


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet One ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Nellie, run free sweet one and play once again with Freedom.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Words are so inadequate to express how sorry I am for such a devasting loss of Freedom and Nellie. I can't imagine loosing both babies in such a short time. My heart goes out to you at this very difficult holiday season. Prayers and hugs to mend your broken heart!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

My heart is breaking for you and your family. To loose 1 Golden treasure is hard enough, but 2...how devasting. I pray that you find the strength during this holiday season, knowing that Nellie is once again with her Freedom. Rip sweet girl.


----------



## Freedom (Jul 25, 2010)

Thank you once again for a beautiful picture of Nellie you really make silent tears run down my cheeks with happiness that you do this for the ones we love and have lost. Thank you so very much


----------



## Freedom (Jul 25, 2010)

*Freedom*



sharlin said:


> Play Hard Sweet One ~ Godspeed & Love


Freedom was waiting he is happy now and Miss Nellie is too.


----------

